# Social media post compared police officers to Timothy McVeigh.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

In the latest edition of "go eat a bag of dicks"...
OKLAHOMA CITY -
blob:https://www.koco.com/7262826e-3e10-4758-8214-4c91f1275dd0
[email protected]







An OKC city councilwoman is under fire after her social media post compared police officers who violently kill Black people to Timothy McVeigh.

Councilwoman JoBeth Hamon's post reads: "25 years ago at the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building, mass murderer Timothy McVeigh took the lives of 168 innocent people. That was senseless violence. That was terrorism. The continued violent murder of Black lives by police is terrorism. A burned car is property damage."
"To compare us to Timothy McVeigh ... most of us, this department, lived through that," said John George, president of the Oklahoma City Fraternal Order of Police. "She crossed a line there."

The Oklahoma City Fraternal Order of Police has now urged its followers to email Hamon.

KOCO 5 asked Hamon about the post. She released a statement saying, in part, "While it's difficult to be the target of their bullying, their lashing out is an extension of the same culture in our policing institutions that perpetuate the high rates of police brutality against and harassment of Black and Brown residents."

"It's a false narrative because we don't have this epidemic of police officers murdering innocent Black men in this country," George said.

He mentioned a statistic from 2019 about the number of unarmed Black men killed by police nationwide.

"You would think with this rhetoric that's going on, it would be, what, in the hundreds? How about nine," George said.

Hamon insists, "My voice carries the concerns of my constituents - concerns that have been raised long before I was ever in office and that cannot be shoved to the side or silenced by bullying and intimidation."

"I wish what JoBeth Hamon would do is sit down and have real conversations about what she thinks the problem is instead of being on social media just saying anti-police rhetoric," George said.

Hamon did not include anything in her statement about meeting with police. Another issue raised in Hamon's post, that she shared from Black Lives Matter, is the fact Oklahoma County District Attorney David Prater charged protesters with terrorism.

George told KOCO 5 that it's not his business to say if the charges were right or wrong, but he's thankful charges were filed.

Hamon's full statement can be read below:

"The Fraternal Order of Police has typically operated by buying the loyalty of politicians or bullying people. And while it's difficult to be the target of their bullying, their lashing out is an extension of the same culture in our policing institutions that perpetuate the high rates of police brutality against and harassment of Black and Brown residents as well as of residents who experience homelessness, or any other lives that have been disproportionately impacted by our systems of criminalization, over-policing, and mass incarceration. I have built relationships with those in our community that have not had the historical power to determine law enforcement policies and practices - and are often those that fall into our legal and carceral system rather than get healthcare, economic opportunity, and access to housing. Black lives matter more than the status quo and being a visible leader amplifying the words of Black Lives Matter-Oklahoma City Chapter like I did when I shared their post means that those, like the FOP, who have benefited from power will continue to try to silence me. But my voice carries the concerns of my constituents - concerns that have been raised long before I was ever in office and that cannot be shoved to the side or silenced by bullying and intimidation."


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

How many bucks are we betting she has an armed private security detail?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

She looks like a person that believes a pedo can be reformed.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I’m just embarrassed her and I had the same bowl cut at 1 point in my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

When did black and brown become proper nouns? It's funny how all these white women that screech about black lives all have the same stylist and look like the only black or brown people they ever have to their house either clean or landscape. It amazes how many people I've encountered like this since moving to a town that 91% white and 1% black. Other than the oddball SJW business owner, I didn't see this kind of thing when I lived in a city that was 36% white.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

HistoryHound said:


> When did black and brown become proper nouns? It's funny how all these white women that screech about black lives all have the same stylist and look like the only black or brown people they ever have to their house either clean or landscape. It amazes how many people I've encountered like this since moving to a town that 91% white and 1% black. Other than the oddball SJW business owner, I didn't see this kind of thing when I lived in a city that was 36% white.


The factories of indoctrination (higher education) are pumping out these new breed SJWs left and right.


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

HistoryHound said:


> When did black and brown become proper nouns? It's funny how all these white women that screech about black lives all have the same stylist and look like the only black or brown people they ever have to their house either clean or landscape. It amazes how many people I've encountered like this since moving to a town that 91% white and 1% black. Other than the oddball SJW business owner, I didn't see this kind of thing when I lived in a city that was 36% white.


I use both brown and Asian interchangeably when I refer to myself. I should be using only Asian as that is "politically correct" when it comes to demographical terms. I myself hate everything there is about racebaiting especially being called a sellout, an Uncle Tom or a "class traitor" myself for my choice of career by other people of color; though what strikes me the most during this social climate are the times when white sjws call myself, black and brown LEO's and law enforcement supporters those same terms such as Uncle Tom or c*on just for not being on the side of the mob as if they can dictate our system of thinking even though thought is not monolithic. The same people who vehemently say that people of color can't be racist, end up calling black and brown folks who support law enforcement/are law enforcement; racist. Truth is, anyone can be racist or discriminatory regardless of who they are. The mob glorifies hatred for white people just for being white even though its totally hypocritical in the pragmatic notion of equality. They already persecute Terry Crews (the actor) for my same rhetoric for pragmatic equality. Among the most disturbing reality of this social climate is that if I was white and had worn the thin blue line patches I sometimes proudly don, I'd be assaulted no question. And there wouldn't be a peep from the media because it wouldn't fit the narrative. I never supported any of the matter movements anyway because I didn't want to be involved with the social discourse that all 3 of them have. But I still remember Officers Wenjian Liu and Raphael Ramos for their ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

AB7 said:


> The factories of indoctrination (higher education) are pumping out these new breed SJWs left and right.


Any campus cop can tell you, these professors are spewing uber liberal ideas to kids of karens who know nothing of the real world. I'd say 30-50 years from now they'll be wondering why they've been conquered by the extremist muslims or maybe african warlords.


----------

